# Benutzerabfrage bei Webserver abschalten



## Killuminati (1. November 2004)

Hi,
ich habe mir einen Web- und FTP-server und W2k eingericht.
Der FTP-Server ist ohne Probleme über das Inet erreichbar, nur bei Webserver erfolgt bei jedem Aufruf der Seite folgende Benutzerabfrage...






Sobald ich mich mit meinen Daten von einem WXP Rechner anmelde funktioniert der Zugriff dann auch - bei einem Zugriff von einem W2k Rechner muss ich nur mit OK bestätigen und bin ebenfalls drauf...   
Ich möchte allerdings das gar keine Abfrage erfolgt und jeder drauf zugreifen kann...   

Was gibt es für möglichkeiten?

Greetinx,
Killuminati


----------



## imweasel (2. November 2004)

Hi,

es ist immer hilfreich, wenn man angibt welche Software man einsetzt!


----------



## Killuminati (2. November 2004)

Steht doch da - Windows 2000... (siehe Internet-Informationsdienste --> FTP-Server + WWW-Server)

Ich vermute mal es liegt ein Fehler in der Freigabeebene vor - doch wo? Kein plan...

help me,
Killuminati


----------

